# New pics of Gus, Edge, and Reggie



## Roll farms (Feb 6, 2013)

Gus and his mama, Edge.  Gus is 1/2 Anatolian, Edge is pyr.







Reggie, our pup from Poorboys.  He weighed 51# at his 16 wk check up.  He's 5 mos. old now.







LOVE his sweet face


----------



## greenbean (Feb 6, 2013)

They're so cute


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2013)

They are so so cute!   Love Reggie the best I think.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not going to tell them you called them cute, I'll say you guys said they look fierce and scary and ferocious.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2013)

Ahem, oh yeah, I didn't mean cute---terrifying, ferocious beasts!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful Dogs.     and so worthy, as we all know... the... :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun 

Edge has really nice fill under the eyes, and nicely set ears!

How is Gus and Reggie getting along?   
I love the first pic of Reggie!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 6, 2013)

Gus has accepted Reggie really, really well.  I have never had a problem w/ the older fixed males accepting these young interloper pups...it's the pups who challenge the males when they hit their teenager phase.  I have a feeling Gus will knock him on his butt in this case, when the time comes.

If they can't come to an understanding, one will move into the buck pen next door.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 6, 2013)

Pretty dogs!! I really like the last picture.


----------

